# New guy here



## The Gopher Guy (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey everyone. I am from eastern Arizona. I have vacationed in pensacola beach before and loved it. Really anxious to go back. Anyway i just got back from my first beach shark fishing trip. I had actively planned this for almost a year and I went to north padre island tx. It was absolutely horrible. Seaweed way too thick to fish and waves too high to yak very well. We finally fished bob hall pier on the second day after getting it handed to us for 24 hrs. Same scenario. Only one guy on the pier who caught a whiting. Really devastating trip so I think I will head to pensacola in the fall if there is a good time to go. Any advice. I just want some beginners sharks, or some fish in the surf. I don't need to catch a giant, just have some success. Thanks


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum gopher guy! Yep, nice place to go that PCB is. Listen next time you have the urge to visit Texas you don't need to go all the way down to South Padre. Tried Galveston? Lots of sharks in the ship channels out there, big and small. Just a little info for ya. 

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## The Gopher Guy (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks man. However, I was in north padre right by Corpus Christi. Coming from Arizona it was the closest place to drive. However I think I really want to go to Florida just for the water clarity. I will fly and camp on the beach I guess


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Lots of guys do shark'in from the beach there. I'm not a sharker myself. We do our fishing in Perdido Key when we go and I tow my boat along. 

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

We have had our share of Sargasso weed wash up this past week. It was the thickest I've seen in years but the good news is that it nourishes the beach plants that hold the island together. It will clear up soon. Welcome to the forum and I like your name. Curious where it came from?


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Welcome aboard


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! We get junegrass here and it can be a huge PITA but it's nothing like the weed in Texas, on one of the sharkfishing forums I am a member of all of the texas shark fishermen have been complaining, literally unfishable for them!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome friend!!! I like tater-tots !!:001_huh:


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

welcome gopher guy. Pensacola isn't perfect but it beats the heck out of eastern arizona if want to catch a fish. I came here from so cal 10 years ago.
I sure like the fishing here.


----------



## The Gopher Guy (Jun 7, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks for the welcome. I tried for six months to get accepted into tx-shark fisherman, but I just couldn't get a reply. Anyway thanks for the support and I am already looking for the next opening to go to pensacola or somewhere near by. If anyone would like to meet up to fish in the future I would really enjoy the experience.


----------

